# Website creation advice



## D-50 (Jan 4, 2008)

I need to get a site up and running soon. I want a site that looks good however I cannot afford to pay someone to design it, nor do I know how to desogn one myself. I have looked into site like godaddy.com and a few others that have website building tools that seem pretty easy.  My question though is how do those sites look when finished, the examples they show are nothing special, does anyone have any reccomendations or experience with these type of site builders?


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 4, 2008)

I've never used any website templates so i can't give you a direct review of any, but your best bet would be to google for 'free website templates' or something similar, maybe narrow it down with the word 'photography' (i'm assuming it's a photography website you're after ! )

Generally speaking, website building tools will produce a generic looking output but like i say i could well be wrong !

A HTML template (as i mentioned) would probably be easy enough to adapt. How much do you know of HTML and the likes ?

What exactly is it you're after from your site, how many pages etc ?


----------



## Corbin Lane (Jan 5, 2008)

D-50 said:


> I need to get a site up and running soon. I want a site that looks good however I cannot afford to pay someone to design it, nor do I know how to desogn one myself. I have looked into site like godaddy.com and a few others that have website building tools that seem pretty easy.  My question though is how do those sites look when finished, the examples they show are nothing special, does anyone have any reccomendations or experience with these type of site builders?



If you would like, I can help with building you a web-design. It'll be free. PM me if you would like.


----------



## 391615 (Jan 5, 2008)

I built my website first using a simple slideshow program from Microsoft, but that was all it was. Then I found JAlbum, and it is awesome I've made my website in no time, you simply add your files in folders, put in a few settings, and then all I did which took me forever, was use Dreamweaver or you could use any html editor, to edit the index page, and put a main page on. I didn't goto the extent of adding more pages, I only wanted to show my portfolio.

You can check out the page at 

www.photoparsec.com and you will find the link to jalbum s website, Its free and looks ok, and you have so many customizable options


----------

